

Browser Wars Flare Again, on Little Screens - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/10/technology/browser-wars-flare-again-this-time-for-phones-and-tablets.html?hp&pagewanted=all

======
NameNickHN
Fast movers like Google and their browsers are setting the pace. Luckily for
the users, most of the other browser vendors are trying to keep up. I don't
see any wars. I only see a healthy competition.

